# Smoked Whitefish?



## williamzanzinger (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone ever smoked whitefish liken unto what the Jewish folk eat? Like for a salad?

I could use some direction. Would I do the same as a smoke salmon?


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 20, 2008)

Can find smoked whitefish darn near anywhere in Michigan.  I dont know how you  smoke your salmon, but I smoke all fish the same way (makes it easier to remember).....  Brine a minimum of 4 hrs, rinse, set on cooling racks and let air dry to form the pellicle, then smoke. 

Hope this helps.


----------

